# Help - LPG Gibraltar



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Had a quick look on the LPG map - but thought it worth asking the question. 

We're in Gibraltar at the moment. Our Gaslow tank is now empty so we're on our reserve. Is the nearest filling point to us really in Malaga? If anyone knows of anywhere closer we'd appreciate it. 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Alex

Depends on which direction that you are heading, if North then there is an LPG station at Jerez de la Frontera. Just done a quick check on Autoroute, leave on juntion 84, head for Jerez, Repsol garage on the left and a narrow road down to the station. Search forums as I can remember GPS co-ord somewhere

Good Luck, Roger


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

The is also one in Huelva if this is better for you.

Regards.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

The is also one in Huelva if this is better for you.

Regards.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Way back in nineteen sixty bump I was on a ship that delivered 3,000 Tonneladas of butane to Huelva.

You have just brought back memories of a night in a bar at the end of the jetty getting totally rat-arsed on Cointreau!


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks chaps. 

We are actually heading east, so we will have to make for Malaga.


----------

